# 92 KA24DET cooling problems



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

i just did a t3 t4 turbo top mount on my 92 240sx dohc and i have an safc one but no wideband. i have problems keeping it cool. it gets hot really easy. is there any way i can fix this with not much out of my pocket


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

GET A UPGRADED THERMOSTAT. AND ALSO A THICKER RADIATOR AND YOU MIGHT WANNA UPGRADE TO DUAL ELECTRIC FANS


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does it overheat only when in boost or under all conditions? If only under boost, follow TRM's advise, otherwise it's a general problem that can be fixed as follows:
- possible air in the coolant system
- bad thermostat
- plugged up radiator
- blown head gasket

-


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks rogo forgot to mention dat. also i would bleed the cooling system with the car on a slight slop with the front of the car being higher than the rear. so that the air pockets can go to the radiator. little trick i learned.


----------



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

*also timing*

when you build a ka-t do you really set the timing three times retarted...??????? i dont have a wideband just safc so right now its running rich and when coming to a stop it wants to die and has idle problems could that also be that i dont have a bigger fuel pump


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What do you mean by 'three times retarded'? The OEM timing is 20; many guys back it down to around 15.

The idle problems, including dying at idle are not related to lack of a larger fuel pump. Do an ECU code readout for possible fault codes that may be set. 

First try adjusting the idle speed. To adjust the IAA, Fully warm up the motor. Shut motor off. Disconnect the TPS harness connector. Start motor. Check the idle speed. It should read 650 RPM; If not, adjust the idle screw until you get 650 RPM. The idle screw is located on the passenger's side of the motor near the firewall below the intake manifold. Stop the motor. Reconnect the TPS harness connector. Start motor. The idle speed should now be 700 RPM.


----------

